# Front end loader with a snow blower



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

Today a guy showed up at work to move some snow piles back with a Volvo front end loader. Only this loader had a quick attach/detach hydraulic drive snow blower mounted in place of the bucket. He would start out by lifting the blower and blow the top 3-4 feet of snow off of the pile and then lower it and finish the piles off. It was a treat to watch, I only wish that I had my camera. Does anyone have some pictures of loader mounted snow blowers they can post?


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

redhenny16 said:


> Today a guy showed up at work to move some snow piles back with a Volvo front end loader. Only this loader had a quick attach/detach hydraulic drive snow blower mounted in place of the bucket. He would start out by lifting the blower and blow the top 3-4 feet of snow off of the pile and then lower it and finish the piles off. It was a treat to watch, I only wish that I had my camera. Does anyone have some pictures of loader mounted snow blowers they can post?


I do. My town has a snowblower for their loader.. they actually have three. But only two loaders. I'll post pics tonight when I scan them.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

www.plowsunlimited.com sells alot of snow removal equiptment.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> I do. My town has a snowblower for their loader.. they actually have three. But only two loaders. I'll post pics tonight when I scan them.


I Assume You have Never SURENDED!--in referance to It NOT HURTING?--I had a Buddy that Did Just THAT!--& He Paid DEARLY--


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

The Construction Co I used to Work for had a Big CAT Loader w/a Snow Blower on IT--& I allways Thought? it was the Best of Both Worlds!--


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

we have one we put on front of 938 cat it moves alot of snow, fills 10 wheeler in about 30 seconds, if you have the snow to blow If someone was to buy one i would recomend a 2 phase blower meaning one auger eaten snow and one auger throwing out chute


----------

